# Preamplificador OPAMP guitarra



## lobito (May 13, 2009)

Por favor, llevo ya un tiempo buscando diagramas de previos para guitarra. En todos lados hablan del OPAMP Tl072, por lo que lo compre (además de otro tl074). Pero el problema es que todos los esquemas que encuentro constan de control de tonos, y yo no lo quiero. Solo necesito un preamplificador para mi guitarra, con el mínimo de componentes posible. De un esquema que encontré, quité "a lo bruto" el control de tonos, y me quedó lo que veis en la imagen, y quiero que alguien me de su visto bueno para ese esquema, y que me diga si se podría quitar algo mas todavía... Muchas gracias de antemano.

Ya he subido la imagen del circuito modificado.


----------



## algp (May 13, 2009)

Hola.

Hay algunos detalles que no me convencen ni siquiera en el circuito original y es que las entradas no inversoras del op. amp se encuentran "flotantes", es decir no hay nada que defina el punto de operacion de corriente continua del primer Op. amp.

En funcion de eso he modificado un poco el circuito. Hay dos versiones, una usa fuente de alimentacion dual ( +Vcc, -Vcc, GND ) , y la otra fuente de alimentacion simple. En la version de alimentacion simple, todos los puntos indicados como *+Vcc / 2* van unidos. No he dibujado las lineas porque pienso que se ve mas claro en esa forma.

Por otro lado tienes que tomar en cuenta que ese circuito tan simple, lo unico que va a hacer es amplificar la señal, nada mas.

Supongo que luego lo conectaras a un amplificador?

El factor de amplificación se puede variar ( dentro de ciertos limites ) con la relacion entre la resistencia ( en este caso ) de 220K y la de 68K. Es decir si se desea mayor amplificación hay que aumentar la resistencia de 220K o reducir la de 68K.

Suerte.


----------



## lobito (May 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias de nuevo por "prestarme" tu tiempo. Al final me quedo con la version de alimentacion dual, ya que tengo la fuente ya preparada. Despues la salida la acoplaré al amplificador que me hice de el archifamoso Pablin de "260 WRMS", que diría que como mucho  entrega 100W, pero bueno, es un tema ya muy hablado.
De nuevo gracias. Ya te contaré los resultados del preamplificador, y cuidado con los calambrazos!


----------



## chandybecker (May 22, 2009)

holaa compadre. sabes que el los esquemas anteriores no veo la etapa de corte para que se prodrusca la distorcion. alomejor tu no buscas eso pero si quieres eso es cosa de poner 2 diodos 1n4148 en paralelo pero uno de ellos inverso. se pueden poner en la salida o paralelo a la RF. cualquier cosa me mandas un mensaje.


----------



## lobito (May 23, 2009)

Gracias pero no busco que tenga distorsión, para eso ya tengo un pedal...
Resulta que he encontrado otro diagrama, lo he reducido un poco, y lo he simulado con el Electronic Workbench 5, y me ha salido justo lo que yo quería, pero me podríais dar un visto bueno si no os importa?


----------



## algp (May 23, 2009)

No logro ver los valores de las resistencias ( no uso electronic workbench ), pero lo que puedo notar es que el circuito esta diseñado para fuente de alimentacion simple, la entrada no inversora del 2do operacional se encuentra flotante.

Si el circuito va a operar con tension dual habria que modificarlo un poco, la entrada no inversora del 1er op. amp ya no deberia estar a ese divisor de tension formado por 2 resistencias, podria simplemente tener una sola resistencia a tierra. Para el segundo op. amp. seria lo mismo, una resistencia a tierra.

La mayor diferencia que veo entre este circuito y el anterior es una segunda etapa con op. amp. que supongo que le dara mayor ganancia.

Se puede calcular la ganancia de cada etapa mediante formulas simples.


----------



## chandybecker (May 23, 2009)

se me olvido decirte que yo hice el circuito que subio el amigo arriva. y empese a ocupar varias resistencias para poder dar varias ganancias y poder saber cual ocupar. en definitiva lo mejor fueocupar 2 resistencias iguales Rf = R1 y asi da una ganancia de 2 aplicando la formula. ojala eso te sirva. en estas cosas es mejor experimentar.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas tipo chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## algp (May 23, 2009)

El circuito entonces tiene 2 etapas de ganancia 2, haciendo un total de ganancia de 4.

Viendo el datasheet del TL071, no veo necesidad de usar 2 etapas. Se podria hacer sin problema en una sola etapa ( variando los valores de las resistencias ). En funcion del ancho de banda del op. amp. se podria llegar hasta casi 100 sin afectar el ancho de banda de audio.

Suerte.


----------



## lobito (May 23, 2009)

Pero mi problema es que estoy empezando ahora a estudiar por mi cuenta los amplificador operacionales y no tengo mucha idea. he estado trasteando en el workbench y he comprobado que variando la resistencia de realimentacion se varía la ganancia, y he dejado el circuito con los valores que me han parecido correctos. Pero si see puede hacer con un solo operacional mejor que mejor, mas que me ahorro!   
Seguiré investigando con uno solo y ya postearé los resultados.
Gracias por ayudarme!


----------

